# Sig Sauer 1911



## Casimir (Jul 21, 2011)

I posted a bit ago about 1911 options. Decided to go with the Sig Sauer. Ill try to post a link to the picture of the package I got.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





all said and done, came out to 784 with taxes and shipping to an FFL near my house in Tx.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 21, 2011)

Let us know how it shoots!


----------



## pardus (Jul 21, 2011)

Very nice.

I'm a big fan of Sigs (first pistol I fired in the Military), ive only used the 226 though.

Why did you pick Sig for a 1911?


----------



## Casimir (Jul 22, 2011)

I wanted to replace the 1911 I had stolen from me. Didn't have to be the exact model; that one was a Para Hi-Cap. I loved it, never had a problem, held 14 rds, etc etc. I posted a while ago asking people's opinions about 1911 makers and what not. There were a lot of positive comments about a few different brands. Sig being one of them. I was originally gonna get a Kimber, but the model I wanted was over a grand. Found a few 1911 enthusiasts in my unit. Our Chaplain has several different brands. A couple of them said that their favorites thus far had been Sigs. The word was that they shoot extremely well, use excellent parts and are much cheaper than a Kimber, or Wilson, etc.

Found this package on sale and liked the price, the rest is history


----------



## pardus (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice. Hopefully I'll get to shoot it sometime soon.


----------



## Casimir (Jul 22, 2011)

oh definitely man. One of these days, if you find it in your heart, you should come visit in Tx :-P


----------



## AWP (Jul 22, 2011)

I wish they made a high-cap model.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 22, 2011)

I like the sig although I've never fired one.. Our SOF use them in various models. Would it right to say they are one of the best pistols on the market?


----------

